# [SOLVED] GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Just ordered this board. Anyone know what bios version this thing ships
with? F1, F2, etc. Or is it that you get what you get? Reason Im asking
is that Im planning on putting the e8400 in it, which does not have 
support for the F1 revision. Hate to tear another pc apart just to flash
the bios, but I may have to..:4-dontkno Any input would be appreciated..
Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?*

It'll have the latest available when it was made so I guess it depends on how fresh it is.
I've never had a problem with the bios running a E8400/8500 on any that I've built.

Thinking about it the board is newer then the E8400 I think F2 was the release bios.


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?*

If it is in fact a problem, perhaps the $800 system in the sticky needs to be updated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?*

Thanks Wrench! Ive done alot of reading on it, havent came across
any issues with it. I know its a crap shoot. I have 3, 478pin cpu's 
laying around, I have a handful of the 370's, even a couple of slot
one's. But no spare 775's, just a couple installed on other pc's. It is
refreshing reading your post,,crossing my fingers..:grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?*

ALL p45's are ready for the wolfdales right outta the box!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L Bios?*

Thats great! 2 confirmations that I trust:wink: Ive had problems in the
past with bios versions, its ok if you have a spare cpu, but if not your
ripping one out of a machine in use, like building 2 machines sorta,
just a pain. Then you go through all the hassle, and you get a black 
screen Board doa.. Im doing the Linderman econo build, as 
sited on your sticky. From the research Ive done good bang for buck
ratio...:wink:
Thanks again you guys!


----------

